
Redis creator calls for HN replacement - danielsiders
https://twitter.com/antirez/status/124256931970949120
======
antirez
please do not upvote this, I don't want to get a free AD about my idea in the
site I want to replace.

Also I love this community, I think the problem is the fact that there is a
conflict of interest here that I don't like, and in general is a privately
owned stuff.

Will try to follow up via twitter as here is not the right place IMHO.

